# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Ziekte van Dercum - Artikel

## elsdor

Pijnlijke lipomen (vetweefsel)
Chronische en voortdurende pijn in het gehele lichaam. De pijn varieert van dag tot dag. 
Verlies aan concentratie, afwezig.....
Abnormale vermoeidheid, die een obstakel vormt bij de dagelijkse bezigheden. 
Slapeloosheid, dikwijls 's nachts wakker wordend of in het andere geval te veel slapend. 
Zwak, de spieren kunnen niet gespannen worden. 
Misselijkheid. 
Verdoofdheid, irritatie in de spieren en huid, moeilijkheden ondervindend bij het dragen van kleren.
De ziekte kun je niet aan de buitenkant zien

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elsdor,

Bedankt voor de korte maar krachtige uitleg!!

----------


## Luuss0404

*Ziekte van Dercum*
De ziekte van Dercum is een zeldzame ziekte en komt het meest voor bij vrouwen. Andere namen voor de ziekte van Dercum zijn: adiposis dolorosa, adiposa dolorosa, lipomatosis dolorosa, neurolipomatosis, of Dercum's syndrome.

Er is sprake van de ziekte van Dercum wanneer men last heeft van veel en erg pijnlijke goedaardige vetgezwellen. Deze vetgezwellen worden ook wel lipomen genoemd. Slechts 16% die de ziekte van Dercum hebben zijn man.

Lipomen kunnen overal op of in het lichaam voorkomen waar (overvloedige) vetcellen zitten. De bovenarmen, de binnenkant van de dijen en knieën, de buitenkant van de dijen, de buik en het zitvlak zijn plaatsen waar ze vaak voorkomen. Overige symptomen die vaak bij deze ziekte voorkomen zijn overgewicht, abnormale vermoeidheid, slapeloosheid, droge mond, droge ogen en in sommige gevallen ontstekingen rond de pezen.

Omdat de ziekte van dercum niet vaak voorkomt en er weinig over bekend is, waardoor ook de diagnose vaak moeilijk is te stellen. Een lipoom is voor een arts vaak geen probleem om te herkennen, alleen de conclusie dat het gaat om de ziekte van Dercum daar wordt niet vaak aan gedacht.

Pijnlijke lipomen pijnlijk of lipomen op een hinderlijke plaats kunnen chirurgisch verwijderd worden. Lipomen worden via een klein sneetje onder je huid vandaan gehaald, Hier hou je vaak wel een kleine litteken van over.

Methoden als liposuctie of liposculpture kunnen wel worden toegepast bij het verwijderen van lipomen. 

(Bron: lipomen.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*De ziekte van Dercum*

*Symptomen*
Pijn in de vettige tumors die minstens drie maanden duren. Vaak komt de zwaarlijvigheid tijdens een korte periode voor van tijd. Maar er is ook een type van de ziekte van Dercum dat met normaal gewicht kan voorkomen. De pijn in vet en huid kan zeer intens zijn, en kan worden beschreven zoals pijn doend, neerstekend, smarting of brandend. De zwelling die uit onregelmatig gevormde zachte vettig weefselstortingen kan bestaat op veel gebied van het lichaam voorkomen. Deze stortingen kunnen spontaan verdwijnen, verlatend vaste vorm gegeven klonterig of kabel-als weefsel of hangende vouwen van huid. De pijn is chronisch en stijgt met de jaren, maar variërt veel in cycli. Het kan in praktisch de volledige vettig weefsellaag bestaan, maar het meest meestal beïnvloed zijn de knieën, de boomstam, de voorarmen en de dijen, soms het sparen van het gezicht en de handen. Strenge asthenia (zwakheid) is benadrukt als eigenschap door sommigen. De pijn is spontaan en stijgt krachtig zelfs bij zachte aanraking, en de massage kan onplezierig voelen. Sommige beïnvloede individuen kunnen depressie, lethargie, en/of verwarring ervaren. De lipomen, „vettige tumors“ kunnen in het vet worden gevoeld, zijn zij intens pijnlijk, en gewoonlijk onschadelijk, tenzij een tumor zich aan de long of het hart beweegt die fataal kunnen zijn.
Andere gemeenschappelijke symptomen zijn:
* Diverse gebieden van het lichaam kunnen om geen duidelijke reden zwellen. De vingers wordt onhandig, kan een persoon dingen laten vallen en soms gaan de vingers numb.
* De gestoorde slaap, velen heeft moeilijkheden die naar slaap wegens de pijn gaan, maar andere vormen van slaapwanorde komen ook voor.
* Algemene moeheid, die met zelfs milde activiteit verergert.
* Tendens zwart en blauw te worden; dit schijnt om zich spontaan of na verminderde slag voor te doen.
* Stijfheid na het rusten vooral in de ochtenden.
* Skeletachtige pijn in pols, ellebogen, heupen, staartbeen en de lange beenderen van de armen en de benen.
* Hoofdpijn, gewoonlijk een combinatie tussen spanningshoofdpijn en klassieke migraine.
* Het geheugen verstrijkt en concentratiemoeilijkheden die het moeilijk maken om nieuwe dingen te leren en intellectueel veeleisende banen te verwezenlijken.
* Heet voelen wordt vaak gevoeld door de patiënten, hebben wat 37.5 tot 39 Celsius graadkoorts verscheidene weken in een rij, met verhoogd pijn en onvermogen aan het werk bijgevolg. De redenen zijn onbekend.
* Tederheid onder de voeten, verwant aan het lopen op glas.
* Tederheid in de huid, moeilijkheden in het dragen van nauwsluitende kleren of het nemen van een douche.
* De gevoeligheid van de besmetting. Vaak verhoogde pijn tijdens besmettingen of actieve allergieaanvallen.
De pijn schijnt om van de temperatuur en het weer af te hangen en vermindert normaal bij droge hitte. De warme baden hebben een positieve maar tijdelijke invloed, hoewel sommige patiënten geen hitte tolereren. Verhoogt over het algemeen pijn samen met menstruatie. De seksuele relatieproblemen kunnen zich wegens de pijn voordoen. Pijn van Dercum er bestaat altijd, achteloos als een persoon in slaap of wakker is. De diagnose van de ziekte van Dercum impliceert een lang, chronisch pijnsyndroom van het afmatten aard. De pijn kan het moeilijk maken: de gang, drijft een auto, opent de waterkraan, opheft punten van planken, draagt zakken, open zware deuren, vacuüm, hangt wasserij, wast vloeren, afveegt vensters enz.

*Oorzaken*
De oorzaken van de ziekte zijn slecht onderzocht. De symptomen en het gebrek aan behandelingen kunnen de levenskwaliteit ernstig beïnvloeden. Aangezien de wanorde niet op de buitenkant toont kan het voor anderen moeilijk zijn om het niveau van moeilijkheden en ongemak te zien de geduldige ervaringen. Meer dan kunnen de helft patiënten werken niet. De wanorde kan langzaam vele jaren of zeer snel wegens externe spanning, zoals groeien: chirurgie, zwangerschap of griep. De ziekte van Dercum wordt verondersteld om als autosomal dominante genetische trek, bijzonder worden geërft sterk in de lijn grootmoeder-moeder-dochter. Volgens het recentste onderzoek, is de ziekte van Dercum een auto-immune ziekte zoals reumatiek, en niet een metabolische storing, zoals vroeger werd geloofd.

*Diagnose*
Een diagnose van de ziekte van Dercum is gebaseerd op wat de patiënt vertelt en wat de arts bij zijn onderzoek vindt. Er zijn geen te nemen tests, maar sommige bloedsteekproeven kunnen tekens van besmetting tonen en/of dat het immune systeem zeer actief is. De arts kan bloedsteekproeven ook nemen om andere ziekten uit te sluiten. De kennis over de wanorde moet niet goed het weten en vele patiënten zijn slecht behandeld.

*Behandeling*
De methodes van de behandeling omvatten:
*Chirurgie*
* Chirurgische uitsnijding van vettig weefselstortingen rond verbindingen (liposuction) in sommige gevallen is gebruikt. Het kan symptomen tijdelijk verlichten hoewel de herhalingen zich vaak ontwikkelen.
*Medicijn*
* Het gebruik van infliximab en methotrexate is voorgesteld.
* Intraveneuze infusies van de lokale verdovingsmiddelendrug lidocaine kan tijdelijke hulp van pijn geven. De extra behandelingen van lidocaine kunnen noodzakelijk zijn periodiek om het effect te ondersteunen.
* Een andere pijnstillende peroral drug, mexiletine, kan ook efficiënt zijn in het elimineren van pijn voor veranderlijke tijdspannes.
*Andere*
* Psychotherapie kan nuttig zijn voor het toelaten van beïnvloede individuen om intense pijn aan op lange termijn het hoofd te bieden.
* Massage
* Warmte en warme baden
* Acupunctuur
* Het praktizeren ontspanningstechnieken
* Het vermijden van fysieke en psychologische spanning
* De pogingen zijn gemaakt om patiënten ertoe te brengen om gewicht te verliezen, maar het is uiterst moeilijk. Als de patiënten slagen, heeft het gewichtsverlies weinig of geen effect op de symptomen.
*Nieuw onderzoek*
Karen Herbst is een onderzoeker met belangen in vettige wanorde, met inbegrip van Adiposis Dolorosa. Zij doet momenteel onderzoek voor het Ziekenhuis VA in San Diego.

(Bron: worldlingo.com)

Erg interessant en informatief artikel "Vechten tegen zeldzame ziekte en verzekeraar" over een vrouw en haar zoektocht naar een diagnose, een goede behandeling en het zorgen voor vergoeding van de behandeling door de verzekeraar.

----------


## Dercums

Beste Dercums lotgenoten,

Ik heb vanaf mijn 20ste Dercum, rond mijn 35ste levensjaar begon ik er flink last van te krijgen met alle bekende verschijnselen van dien. 
Op mijn 40ste kreeg ik een periode van flinke stress in mijn leven en dit was de trigger die Dercums disease in mijn lichaam tot een vreselijke lijdensweg maakte. Na een jaar lang verschillende huidspecialisten in academische ziekenhuizen te hebben bevraagd was de conclusie dat ze geen idee hadden wat er aan te doen is en ook niet wat de oorzaak is. De enige conclusie is dat mijn vetweefsel lipomen aanmaakt en geirriteerd is en bobbelig wordt. Dat dit vreselijke pijn veroorzaakt wordt niet als waar aangenomen en de oorzaak wordt door de specialisten gezocht in de psyche.

Na lang beraad heb ik besloten het zelf aan te pakken.
Bij de cosmetische chirurg heb ik in 4 sessies (onder een roesje narcose) ruim 20 van de meest pijnlijke tumoren (lipomen) laten wegsnijden, dit mag ik stellen heeft mijn leven gered omdat ik werkelijk ten einde raad was van de pijn en de onrust die dit veroorzaakte.

Gaandeweg las ik op internet dat er door allerlei mensen het verband werd gelegd tussen Dercum en een gluten intolerantie en ook een relatie tussen Dercum en stress > adrenaline > cortisol.
Dit bood mij hoop op een aanpak en genezing van Dercums Disease!

Dercum blijkt een auto-immuun ziekte te zijn en de verklaring dat een glutenvrij dieet hiervoor werkt is zeer aannemelijk. Zeker ook als je kijkt naar de wijze waarop het lichaam probeert de gluten stof te isoleren in lipomen en de wijze waarop het vetweefsel geirriteerd is door de intolerantie reactie op gluten op de lange termijn.

Ik ben begonnen met een glutenvrij dieet en dit blijkt voor mij een belangrijk deel van de oplossing. Een ander deel van de oplossing zit in stress reductie, hiervoor gebruik ik L-Triptofaan dit is een aminozuur dat zorgt voor stress reductie en daardoor ook betere slaap.

Ik heb ook slaapmiddelen, pijnstillers en afgeleiden van L-triptofaan gebruikt maar dit gaf bij mij geen werking. 
Ook wil ik noemen het voorkomen van kou op het lichaam, dus niet naar buiten als het onder 0 C is met een te dunne broek of jas, hierdoor wordt het vetweefsel extra geirriteerd.

Ik vind het ronduit onbegrijpelijk dat de specialisten op dit vakgebied de hierboven genoemde causale verbanden niet hebben onderzocht. Blijkbaar is het commerciele belang onvoldoende aanwezig om deze groep patienten te helpen hun levenskwaliteit te verbeteren.

De oplossingen zoals ik ze heb gevonden vragen overigens wel een flinke aanpak van je levensstijl, je moet dus wel de energie en de moed hiervoor kunnen en willen oppakken. Voor mij was het behoorlijk zoeken naar alternatieven voor brood, en andere allergenen zoals alcohol en sigaretten (let op ook Cannabis! dit bevat ook gluten!, vergeet ook niet dat er in bier ook gluten zitten!). 
Alternatieven heb ik inmiddels gevonden in bijvoorbeeld chocola, studentenhaver, yogurt, fruit, aardappelen, groenten, vlees, rijst etc.

Ik hoop echt dat ik anderen met deze inzichten kan helpen. 
Ook wil ik de boodschap meegeven dat er echt hoop is en dat je het door vol te houden het kan aanpakken en je weer een volwaardig kwalitatief leven kan terugkrijgen. Je kan voor 80% van de klachten afkomen!

Hartelijke groeten,
Dercums disease patient.

----------


## Karindelprado

> Beste Dercums lotgenoten,
> 
> Ik heb vanaf mijn 20ste Dercum, rond mijn 35ste levensjaar begon ik er flink last van te krijgen met alle bekende verschijnselen van dien. 
> Op mijn 40ste kreeg ik een periode van flinke stress in mijn leven en dit was de trigger die Dercums disease in mijn lichaam tot een vreselijke lijdensweg maakte. Na een jaar lang verschillende huidspecialisten in academische ziekenhuizen te hebben bevraagd was de conclusie dat ze geen idee hadden wat er aan te doen is en ook niet wat de oorzaak is. De enige conclusie is dat mijn vetweefsel lipomen aanmaakt en geirriteerd is en bobbelig wordt. Dat dit vreselijke pijn veroorzaakt wordt niet als waar aangenomen en de oorzaak wordt door de specialisten gezocht in de psyche.
> 
> Na lang beraad heb ik besloten het zelf aan te pakken.
> Bij de cosmetische chirurg heb ik in 4 sessies (onder een roesje narcose) ruim 20 van de meest pijnlijke tumoren (lipomen) laten wegsnijden, dit mag ik stellen heeft mijn leven gered omdat ik werkelijk ten einde raad was van de pijn en de onrust die dit veroorzaakte.
> 
> Gaandeweg las ik op internet dat er door allerlei mensen het verband werd gelegd tussen Dercum en een gluten intolerantie en ook een relatie tussen Dercum en stress > adrenaline > cortisol.
> ...


Hallo, ik veronderstel dat mijn zoon van 23 de ziekte van Dercum zou kunnen hebben. Ik zou graag contact met je op willen nemen over hetgeen jij ontdekt heb over de glutenintolerantie. Ik wil goed voorbereid naar de plastisch chirurg gaan. Vrg, Karin. Ik hoop dat deze vraag bij het juiste artikel terecht komt

----------

